#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  MOE Announces Mandatory Quarantine Requirements for Teachers and Students

## Topper

I got this in the email today from my almost former employer.....




> Please be informed that the Ministry of Education has issued a directive regarding COVID-19 and attendance at school. 
> 
> If you travel or transit through the following ‘high-risk’ countries, you will need to undergo a mandatory self-quarantine for 14 days. The current list of high-risk countries includes:
> 
> 
> Mainland ChinaHong Kong and MacauJapanSingaporeSouth KoreaTaiwanVietnamMalaysiaItaly


The email goes on to say that passports will be checked to ensure that any potentially infected person is identified, if you miss work due to being quarantined you don't get paid.  I wonder how mandatory self-quarantine is monitored

Yet another reason I'm happy I'm out of here.

----------


## kmart

Yeah, same here. Just avoided having to quarantine Jr by a few days..

----------


## armstrong

You think it will stay out of the Phils?  I guess thoughts and prayers might work.

----------


## Topper

> You think it will stay out of the Phils? I guess thoughts and prayers might work.


It's the only non-heathen country in SEA.  Of course God will protect the Philippines!   :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

Saw the order. Some of our teachers and staff are holidaying in Thailand. Just waiting for the inevitable tit for tat quarantine orders.

----------


## jabir

> You think it will stay out of the Phils?  I guess thoughts and prayers might work.


Islands are generally good; nipper plays a make a plague to destroy the world game, and it's always the islands that are last to fall.

For the PI I recommend waving pages of the bible across the face of infected people, they used to do that in the old days and it resulted in many miracles that reinforced and propagated the practice whenever patients recovered from flu or food poisoning or whatever.

----------


## cyrille

> Islands are generally good; nipper plays a make a plague to destroy the world game, and it's always the islands that are last to fall.


 :smiley laughing: 

One of your more authoritative posts.

----------


## jabir

Sure, why not, the programmers thought it through. Mind you when he squeals that 6.x billion are infected with a fatality rate of near certainty, I sometimes but not always wince.

----------


## armstrong

It's actually quite a fun game.

----------


## jabir

Not sure 8 is the right age to destroy the world, but otoh he might grow out of it.

----------


## Saint Willy

> The email goes on to say that passports will be checked to ensure that any potentially infected person is identified, if you miss work due to being quarantined you don't get paid.


that's a bit harsh...

----------


## marcusb

""_if you miss work due to being quarantined you don't get paid.""                            I find that hard to believe. If you miss work for more than 3 days Thai Social Services should kick in with payment.    Keyword-should, who knows.....                                                                                                                                                    _

----------


## armstrong

Thai Singapore int is closed for a week because of it

----------


## Saint Willy

> Thai Singapore int is closed for a week because of it


Problem is, a week will not change anything.

----------

